# Help. Water Issue



## Gillettejeweler (Nov 30, 2015)

We bought a new to us Outback tow behind camper trailer. I believe it is a 2014 diamond super lite TT 316 RC. I have been fine when hooked up to water at the park we are in. Using it as a home away from home while working at a second business in MT. Insulated for winter. One of 2 issues right now is the water. I can't get any water. Pump will run. No water. Tank is full. Panel shows full. I have been told there is a valve to turn to switch to my onboard water tank. I can't find it. Call to dealership said to look under sinks or bed. Not there. Can find the pump. Can't find the valve. Anyone got a idea where to look? 
Next issue is heater not working.. Blower will work. Tries to ignite. Won't ignite. Propane stove works so we have propane. Igniter? Plugged line or oriface? Other ideas. Relatively new unit...... Thanks for any help. Bruce


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It sounds like you may have a winterizing valve at the water pump that needs to be turned. Find the water pump and look for the valve where the water enters it. Turn the valve and try your water again. If there is no valve then it Iis something else.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This might help you see the logic of the system and how the valves work.


----------

